# Suche dringend Hilfe bei Gentoo Installation

## tux99

Hallo,

ich möchte Gentoo installieren, ich habe ein lauffähiges Ubuntu Linux installiert, wie muss ich vorgehen.

Ich habe kein Disktettenlaufwerk im PC, wenn möglich möchte ich auch keine Live CD benutzen weil das bei meinen vorhigen Installationen immer nie richtig geklappt hat.

Ich habe immer alles nach Handbuch gemacht, hat aber nie alles geklappt.

Wer kann mir bitte helfen

mfgLast edited by tux99 on Wed Aug 24, 2005 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

RTFM

Du musst nur genau lesen, was dort steht, und dann klappt's auch. Ansosten, woher sollen wir wissen, was nicht geklappt hat, wenn du uns es nicht sagst?

----------

## tux99

meistens is er nach dem Reboot beim Bootmanager stehengeblieben.

Gibt es nicht ein einfaches Gentoo-Linux zum downloaden das man später noch anpassen kann

----------

## pablo_supertux

offiziel meinst du? Nein.

Aber ein stage3 ist bereits ein Minimalsystem, dass man selber anpassen muss.

----------

## tux99

ich hab auch schon die komplette CD mit dem Stage3 Archiv benutzt aber ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zum Stage1 Archiv , anpassen muss man doch das gleiche und irgendwelche Sachen kann man sich auch nicht aussuchen was er installiert.

das mit dem offizellen download, gibt es etwa eine nicht offizelle Möglichkeit, wäre mir auch recht hauptsache das Ding funktioniert endlich habe bestimmt schon insgesammt eine Woche damit rum experimentiert, ich möchte halt nur das es endlich funk.Ich finde gentoo schon klasse aber installieren ist halt echt schwer.

----------

## slick

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> ich möchte Gentoo installieren, ich habe ein lauffähiges Ubuntu Linux installiert, wie muss ich vorgehen.
> 
> Ich habe kein Disktettenlaufwerk im PC, wenn möglich möchte ich auch keine Live CD benutzen weil das bei meinen vorhigen Installationen immer nie richtig geklappt hat.

 

Kommt darauf an welche Vorkenntnisse Du allgemein mitbringst. Grob formuliert würde ich folgendes vorschlagen.

- boote Ubuntu

wenn genügend freier Platz auf der Platte (Dualboot Ubuntu/Gentoo) dann folgende Schritte auslassen:

-- erstelle auf der Root-Partition von Ubuntu ein File welches Du als Swap benutzt (dd .., losetup..., mkswap /dev/loop/ ...)

-- deaktiviere die Swappartition und mach daraus eine ext2/ext3 Partition

-- Installiere irgendein Minilinux in die Swappartition

-- richte Bootmanager ein und boote von Minilinux

-- leere Ubuntu-Partition, erstelle Swapfile darauf (s.o.) und binde es als Swap ein.

- entpacke Dein stage auf die leere Partition, dann weiter gemäß Handbuch, ab etwa hier

- nachdem Gentoo bootet, die Partition mit dem Minilinux wieder als Swap einrichten.

EDIT: Die Posts oben sind gekommen als ich hier grad noch daran schrieb, wird wohl nicht das richtige für Dich sein. Ich bin davon ausgegangen Du hast weder Diskette noch CD und möchtest jetzt von Ubuntu zu Gentoo wechseln ohne ein externes Medium zu nutzen.Last edited by slick on Wed Aug 24, 2005 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cng

lies doch zuerst das HIER

kannst du nun die fehlermeldungen des bootloader posten?

----------

## tux99

ich installiere es jetzt gerade noch ein mal wenn ich so weit bin sag ich euch bescheid. danke erst mal

----------

## tux99

hallo

wenn ich das eingebe

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

müsste da stehen 

  * Caching service dependencies...

bei mir steht allerdings

>>>Regeneration /etc/ld.so.cache...

was soll das denn jetzt heissen?

----------

## pablo_supertux

env-update macht ein Update der Umgebung (environment), d.h. die Libs richtig setzen, usw, denn die chrooted Umgebung muss nicht die gleichen Pfaden wie die Host-Umgebung haben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> env-update  reads the files in /etc/env.d and automatically generates /etc/profile.env and /etc/ld.so.conf.  Then
> 
>        ldconfig( is run to update /etc/ld.so.cache.  env-update is run by emerge(1) automatically after  each  package
> ...

 

ein man env-update wäre gut gewesen.

----------

## tux99

das heisst bis jetzt is alles richtig verlaufen oder?

----------

## pablo_supertux

ja

----------

## tux99

danke dann bin ich schon beruigt, man kann ja nie wissen.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, und ich denke das hier die kompetentesten Linux User die es gibt in diesem Forum sind, deswegen will ich ja auch unbedingt gentoo, weil ihr auf alle Fragen eine Antwort habt.

Bitte habt nachsicht mit mir und mit meinen ewigen Fragen, ich bin mir aber sicher, wenn alles klappt bin ich auch bald so weit um anderen user kompetente Antworten geben kann und ihnen bei Problemlösungen mit rat und tat beistehen kann.

Danke an alle die nachsicht mit mir haben

----------

## tux99

hallo,

so sollte man die  /etc/fstab eingeben

/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    defaults,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                  0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime             0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults            0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

allerdings sieht sie bei mir standardmäsig so aus

 /dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    defaults,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                  0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime             0 1

proc        /proc     proc    defaults            0 0

shm        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

kann ich das so lassen oder muss ich es ändern?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi tux99,

genau da liegt dein Fehler... deine fstab muss so aussehen ( ich hoffe du verwendest ext3 als Dateisystem auf deiner Root-Partition ) -> 

```
/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 1 2 

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0 

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 1

none /proc proc defaults 0 0 

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0
```

also änderes ab und du wirst sehen das es weiter geht..   :Cool: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## tux99

gut hab ich geändert danke

----------

## tux99

so ich habe mich entshloosen lolo zu verwenden, ich hoffe das war richtig

meine  etc/lilo.conf

boot=/dev/hda             

prompt                   

timeout=50           

default=gentoo        

bin  genkernel Benutzer

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

stimmt das so, oder muss ich es ändern?

----------

## tux99

füre ich dann /sbin/lilo durch zeigt er das an

Fatal: open /boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10: No such file or directory

was heisst das denn jetzt?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> Fatal: open /boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10: No such file or directory
> 
> was heisst das denn jetzt?

 

Was soll das schon grossartig heissen?

/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 ist der Pfad zum Kernel.

"No such file or directory" lässt man sich bei nicht vorhandenen Englischkenntnissen z.b. mittels google übersetzen. Heraus kommt dann sowas wie "Keine solche Datei oder Verzeichnis gefunden".

Auf gut Deutsch:

Dein Rechner sagt dir: "Ich möchte ja gerne was mit dem Kernel machen, kann ihn aber nicht finden. Der Dateipfad den du mir angegeben hast ist jedenfalls falsch. Ueberprüf das mal und korrigiere das, damit ich auch was gescheites für dich machen kann!"

Irgendwie wundere ich mich schon etwas über dich. Da brüstest du dich damit, dass du sieben Jahre Linux Erfahrung hast und dann weisst du noch nicht einmal was so eine simple Message bedeutet?

STiGMaTaLast edited by STiGMaTa_ch on Tue Sep 06, 2005 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

Dein Problem liegt wohl erstmal daran, das du als Kernel den "2.6.11-r3" angegeben hast, als initrd jedoch die Version "2.6.12-r10". Kenne mich mit genkernel nicht sonderlich aus, aber gehe mal davon aus das der erzeugt Kernel sowie die erzeugt initrd die gleiche Versionsnummer tragen. Von daher hast du dich wohl irgendwo vertippt.

Was sagt ein "ls -l /boot" ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

